# Good Fishin South Ram Powell



## Capt Robert Adams (May 29, 2011)

Captain Robert Adams and the crew of the Off Season had fun instead of fishing memorial day tourney. Found bluewater south of Ram Powell - loaded the boat with 25# blackfins until 2am with one small yellowfin. Hooked up a 125# yellowfin on 30# spinning rod -Angler Eli Vincent landed in 2 hours. Ran out of room in the fishbox. Headed north towards Marlin Rig found small push of water, worked for about 20 minutes - hooked 500# Blue Marlin that put on quite a show for the Off Season crew! Angler Tony Chicola did everything right as we ran the fish down and landed him in 22 minutes - Mark Braxton released fish so we could catch him on another day! All in all an incredible 23 hours on the salt pasture for the Off Season. Looking forward to heading out again tomorrow after we are all rested up!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for the report, And Welcome aboard.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice report, probally would have gotten 3rd by the way it sounds, Keep the post coming


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang!! nice report.:thumbup:


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


Scott


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Any pics of the acttion? Nice tuna on 30# test. What did the marlin hit when you caught her?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

man capt.........i know all them boys that were with you, between Braxton, Slade, and Tony C you had your hands full! congrats on the blue! I talked to Braxton and he was pretty pumped about the fish! Tight lines!

Wes Sherouse


----------

